# January Priceline car winning bids



## Calyn79 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone wish to share any recent Priceline car rentals bids for Hawaii, or specifically for Kauai in January? Thanks.


----------



## BevL (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you tried betterbidding.com or biddingfortravel.com - both are good resources for successful bids.

Just a larger audience than only TUG members.

Bev


----------



## JanB (Dec 9, 2009)

*Mid-size for Kona*

Two weeks ago my $19/day for mid-size was accepted for 1/8 thru 2/6 2010.  I started at $17.  Of course, taxes and other charges are added.  Hope this helps.


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 10, 2009)

Calyn79 said:


> Anyone wish to share any recent Priceline car rentals bids for Hawaii, or specifically for Kauai in January? Thanks.



I was going to do the Priceline route for 8 days in Maui (actually tried at $11 a day for a compact car but got rejected).  I've always found the links on the costcotravel.com website to yield some very favorable rates.  I ended up getting a compact through Alamo for about $11 a day directly using the Costco discount and coupon.  Just for kicks, I just tried a search in Kauai using the Costco codes and came up with a base rate of $87.79 for seven days in a full size car with total including junk fees and taxes coming to $132.16.  That's only $19 a day after fees and taxes.

You can link directly from Costco's website or use corp ID 7014627 and coupon code AD8Z59SDZ ($20 off min three day rental) on Alamo's website.  Note: I can't believe I'm promoting Alamo.  I hated my last experience with them on Maui, but their rate was dramatically lower than all the others.


----------



## rschallig (Dec 11, 2009)

Calyn79 said:


> Anyone wish to share any recent Priceline car rentals bids for Hawaii, or specifically for Kauai in January? Thanks.



Last month (11/5) I was accepted for a Kauai Alamo Intermediate for $11 per day for January 24-31. Adding taxes and fees, the total charges were $130.15. It took three weeks before the $11 bid was accepted.
Bob


----------



## normab (Dec 17, 2009)

priceline for Kauai and Oahu:

About 3 months ago I got a full size week of Jan 3 in Kauai for $20/day.  

Last week I got a full size the following week in Oahu for $19/day, and the rates were much lower than a month ago.

I have always gotten good deals for Hawaii on priceline when booking far out or if it's a slow week. My goal is not more than $21 for a full size.  I usually keep trying to see if the rates come down--but always make a back up reservation just in case the rates don't fall!!!

Norma


----------



## PamMo (Dec 18, 2009)

Ugh! We wanted a convertible in Maui for two weeks in January and just got one for $31/day on Priceline (total $311.75/wk). I tried for _months _and that was the best price I could find anywhere. We had rented a convertible in Maui in October for $20/day - so it pained me to have to pay the extra $11/day this time. Yeah, we could have saved a lot of money driving another type of car - but it's just not the same!


----------



## Calyn79 (Dec 18, 2009)

*just bit the bullet and won*

Well, I'll share. I tried for a mid-sized through Priceline for a bit now, never hitting the sweet spot, so I just tired $13/day/28 days ($561 all in) for a compact (that's all we need anyways for our driving and getting around and much easier to park) and won it, dates: Jan. 8-Feb5. Of course, now I wish I'd tried lower, but I'm happy enough and do have wheels. 

My earlier reservation done in July09 for an Avis compact through discounthawaii was $777 all in for the same time period, so I'm ahead of the game by enough for a couple of nice dinners out...can't beat that.:whoopie:


----------



## normab (Dec 18, 2009)

Calyn79 said:


> Well, I'll share. I tried for a mid-sized through Priceline for a bit now, never hitting the sweet spot, so I just tired $13/day/28 days ($561 all in) for a compact (that's all we need anyways for our driving and getting around and much easier to park) and won it, dates: Jan. 8-Feb5. Of course, now I wish I'd tried lower, but I'm happy enough and do have wheels.



Good job.   I love getting rental cars for under $15 a day!


----------



## GregD (Jan 7, 2010)

$38.95 for a mini van through Alamo...


----------



## Kel (Jan 7, 2010)

We got a full size car for a week in Kauai for $15 a day + taxes through Priceline.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Rental Car Maui*

First time using priceline. My price was $14 per day for a standard size car with Alamo. Total price for 7 days was $155.11. This is for the week beginning 1/29. Last week the best price I could find was Hot Wire for $168 for the smallest size car they had. I tried that today and couldnt get that rate...So I gave Priceline a try and got a standard size for less money. 

Thanks for the encouragement to try Priceline.

Chris


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 8, 2010)

*When to use Priceline for a June 28 rental in Maui?*



Calyn79 said:


> Anyone wish to share any recent Priceline car rentals bids for Hawaii, or specifically for Kauai in January? Thanks.



For Priceline:  

1.  How about June 28 rentals in Maui -- when should I start to check on rentals?   

2.  Should I start at $11/day or in summer in Maui bid higher for compact car?

Need it for two weeks.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 8, 2010)

cp73 said:


> First time using priceline. My price was $14 per day for a standard size car with Alamo. Total price for 7 days was $155.11. This is for the week beginning 1/29. Last week the best price I could find was Hot Wire for $168 for the smallest size car they had. I tried that today and couldnt get that rate...So I gave Priceline a try and got a standard size for less money.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement to try Priceline.
> 
> Chris



Just got $14 a day for full-sized on Maui Feb.2 - 18 through Priceline!  Friends just got $14.95 a day full-sized on Kauai for Feb. 11- March 5 using Hotwire. (NOTE: Hotwire prices change frequently, and this great price appeared and disappeared 3 or 4 times over the 2 days I was watching!)


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> For Priceline:
> 
> 1.  How about June 28 rentals in Maui -- when should I start to check on rentals?
> 
> ...



I need for summer too - I think it is higher!  

to you Hawaiian experts:  will it get lower as we get closer?


----------



## SherryS (Jan 9, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> I need for summer too - I think it is higher!
> 
> to you Hawaiian experts:  will it get lower as we get closer?



I think it will get lower closer to your travel date!  For my Feb. Hawaii rental, I watched rates starting a year out.  They finally got cheaper about 45 days out, and got a lot cheaper about 1 month out.  I would make a cancellable reservation at the best rate available now, and change it as you get closer to your travel date to another cancellable reservation if it get cheaper.  Wait until about a month out to do a Hotwire or Priceline car that is prepaid.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 9, 2010)

*Thanks, Sherry!*



SherryS said:


> I think it will get lower closer to your travel date!  For my Feb. Hawaii rental, I watched rates starting a year out.  They finally got cheaper about 45 days out, and got a lot cheaper about 1 month out.  I would make a cancellable reservation at the best rate available now, and change it as you get closer to your travel date to another cancellable reservation if it get cheaper.  Wait until about a month out to do a Hotwire or Priceline car that is prepaid.



Thank you. Hopefully you'll report back on good restaurants, etc. on your trip.  Aloha


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just got  full-size for $17 on Priceline for Maui 2/11-2/21, lowered my car rental costs by $160. I had a great rate on a premium, but decided to go down a grade for a better price.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just pricelined a car for our 15 days in Maui this May.  I asked for a full-size for $11 a day and it was accepted (It's with Alamo who I REALLY don't like) but, Oh well - a great price!  With all taxes came to $289.27.

Aloha


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 10, 2010)

*Wow -- good price*



Fletcher921 said:


> I just pricelined a car for our 15 days in Maui this May.  I asked for a full-size for $11 a day and it was accepted (It's with Alamo who I REALLY don't like) but, Oh well - a great price!  With all taxes came to $289.27.
> 
> Aloha



Babs: Have to ask -- how did the parking lot accident turn out?  Also, are you heading to The Whaler?  We go late June.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 10, 2010)

Parking lot incident is still causing my blood to boil...  I finally picked up car this week - had to pay $2900 for it.  I will be reimbursed from our insurance for $1900.  Am out of pocket for my 17 day rental - about $750.

Our insurance company will present to theirs, but they have already denied responsibility so I am not getting hopes up there.  Once all is said and done - I guess I write the people a note advising them that I have their tie-down that they loaned me to close my door so I could drive it to the shop and can get it back to them, perhaps at small claims court?

And, yes - heading to Whaler in May - it all is looking so nice there, can't wait!  We are looking for a place to stay one night pre-whaler.  Two couples - and we are considering a garden cottage at Mama's.  Have you ever seen their rooms or cottages?  We eat there every time but never stayed there.  A 2-bedroom runs $250 - not too bad to split.  That way we can still be close to Costco for the Grocery run on the way to Whaler check-in...


----------



## lv_maui (Jan 11, 2010)

I did not read here and got a mid size from Alamo for $15/day on first try.  I am sure I could have gotten better if I started lower.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 11, 2010)

lv_maui said:


> I did not read here and got a mid size from Alamo for $15/day on first try.  I am sure I could have gotten better if I started lower.



I did the same thing last night. I bid $13/day and THEN read this thread.  I should have bid $11/day, but oh well. It is still a huge savings over booking direct with Alamo.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2010)

If only I could get a good deal on airfare from Denver to Maui for our April trip.  I would love to bid on a car right now, with the prices so low.  

We paid so much for our car rental on Kauai last year.  I think it was about $500 for two weeks.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2010)

*Mama's cottages*



Fletcher921 said:


> Parking lot incident is still causing my blood to boil...  I finally picked up car this week - had to pay $2900 for it.  I will be reimbursed from our insurance for $1900.  Am out of pocket for my 17 day rental - about $750.
> 
> Our insurance company will present to theirs, but they have already denied responsibility so I am not getting hopes up there.  Once all is said and done - I guess I write the people a note advising them that I have their tie-down that they loaned me to close my door so I could drive it to the shop and can get it back to them, perhaps at small claims court?
> 
> And, yes - heading to Whaler in May - it all is looking so nice there, can't wait!  We are looking for a place to stay one night pre-whaler.  Two couples - and we are considering a garden cottage at Mama's.  Have you ever seen their rooms or cottages?  We eat there every time but never stayed there.  A 2-bedroom runs $250 - not too bad to split.  That way we can still be close to Costco for the Grocery run on the way to Whaler check-in...



Babs: Never heard feedback on Mama's cottages -- what does TripAdvisor say?  We did a B&B in Hana once for two nights and loved it. Would love to meet you guys some time!


----------



## lakeshearers (Jan 12, 2010)

*Rental in Maui*

Yesterday was my first priceline try - got a minivan for $24 on Maui!  Much better than my $38 through Alamo - and I'm still with Alamo!  Thanks for the advice here everyone!!


----------



## bobbornstein (Jan 12, 2010)

PamMo said:


> Ugh! We wanted a convertible in Maui for two weeks in January and just got one for $31/day on Priceline (total $311.75/wk). I tried for _months _and that was the best price I could find anywhere. We had rented a convertible in Maui in October for $20/day - so it pained me to have to pay the extra $11/day this time. Yeah, we could have saved a lot of money driving another type of car - but it's just not the same!



Thanks to this post I tried Priceline for the first time for Kauai. Agree with the OP about the convertible statement (especially as driver, just not the same). So bid $20/day for a convertible for 1 week in March (really 8 days as the last day is a late flight) and we were approved! Total with all fees is $236.93/8 days or $29.60/day. Big thanks to Tuggers


----------

